# Hope R8 & R4



## sluette (3. August 2011)

Hope scheint den lampen markt mal kräftig aufwirbeln zu wollen:

HOPE R4:









in der Praxis realisierbare 1000 Lumen ( theoretische Lichtleistung: 1500 Lumen Output)
sehr gute Lichtverteilung, perfekt für nächtliche Singletrail Ausritte
versiegelter 7,4 V Li-Ionen Akku mit 2600 mA  Klettband für Rahmen- und Vorbaubefestigung oder Unterbringung in der  Trikottasche/Camelbag
verschiedene Dimmstufen: 2 - 30 Stunden Leuchtdauer
schnell ladendes, intelligentes Ladegrät
Akku und Kabel kompatibel mit dem District Rücklicht
um 20° justierbare Lenkerbefestigung mit Schnellspanner (passend für 25,4 und 31,8 mm Lenkerdurchmesser)
Lenker- und Helmhalterung sowie Stirnband im Lieferumfang

HOPE R8:








in der Praxis realisierbare 2000 Lumen ( theoretische Lichtleistung: 2500 Lumen Output)
Flüssigkristallanzeige zeigt die verbleibende Leuchtdauer sowie Lichtleistung an
versiegelter 7,4 V Li-Ionen Akku
verschiedene Dimmstufen
schnell ladendes, intelligentes Ladegrät
Lenkerbefestigung passend für 25,4 und 31,8 mm Lenkerdurchmesser)
texte & bilder sind von gocycle.de


----------



## StillPad (4. August 2011)

Was ist denn der Anschluß zwischen Lampe und Bremsehebel bei der R8?

Müsste ja theoretisch ein Schalthebel sein, aber das Ding habe ich noch nie gesehn vorallen scheint es ja Alu zu sein.

Ober baut Hope nun auch Schalthebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (4. August 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Anschluß zwischen Lampe und Bremsehebel bei der R8?


Das ist die Fernbedienungseinheit der Variosattelstütze Reverb von Rock Shox.


----------



## StillPad (4. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das ist die Fernbedienungseinheit der Variosattelstütze Reverb von Rock Shox.



Okay, sehr ironisch das Ganze


----------



## Carcass (8. August 2011)

Die lampen sind echt geil! Die R4 ist jedenfalls ne option für mich bisher steht aber noch nix darüber auf der Hope seite


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. August 2011)

Wird alles erst ab der Eurobike freigestellt, ist dann aber sofort zu bekommen. Aber grün wird sie wohl nicht sein...


----------



## StillPad (21. August 2011)

Seien wir mal ehrlich wer gibt soviel für ne Lampe aus?

Ich mein sie is schick, denke auch mal das das ganze gut funzen wird.
Aber der Preis fürn bischen Licht is schon krass.


----------



## Carcass (21. August 2011)

Also ich wer mir die R4 kaufen. Sieht gut aus gute leistung passt.
Preislich ist sie die Endurance mit 2tem Akku bei 280 euro angesiedelt.
Es ist nicht wenig aber wenn ich den preis von ner Lupine Betty sehe O_O


----------



## Osti (21. August 2011)

ich wollte gerade sagen, gegenüber ner Lupine ist es ja fast richtig günstig! 

aber schön ist, dass Konkurrenz das Geschäft belebt!


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. August 2011)

Wer die kauft? Naja, alle die Nachts fahren. Aber mal im Ernst. Wer kann denn dagegenhalten? Lupine? Da kriegste ja zwei Hope für. Und außerdem will ich kein Plastik kaufen.


----------



## StillPad (21. August 2011)

Nun dann liegt es wohl daran das ich sowas nicht brauche.
Habe mir vor Jahren ne CatEye LED Lampge gekauft, die schon ein riesen Fortschritt war.

Und selbst wenn man da überlegt, 40 fürn Plastikgehäuse mit 5 LEDs drin und ein paar weitere Bauteile sind einfach nur dreist.

Mir wär sowas nicht das Geld wert. Im Gegensatz zu Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (21. August 2011)

Also ich kenne einige die Nachts regelmäsig fahren. Und ich finde bei Hope macht man nichts falsch.
Die R8 is cool aber voll das Flutlicht  
Denke die R4 reicht für den Helm und an den Lenker kommt was kleineres


----------



## Piktogramm (21. August 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun dann liegt es wohl daran das ich sowas nicht brauche.
> Habe mir vor Jahren ne CatEye LED Lampge gekauft, die schon ein riesen Fortschritt war.
> 
> Und selbst wenn man da überlegt, 40 fürn Plastikgehäuse mit 5 LEDs drin und ein paar weitere Bauteile sind einfach nur dreist.
> ...



Ach Gottchen diese Cateye funzeln, vor allem diese 5LED Teile. Da bekommst du 5 5mm LEDs die in 1000er Packen zusammen keine 50cent das Stück kosten und bezahlst dafür 40. Und das dafür, dass man außerhalb der beleuchteten Stadt trotzdem sogut wie nix sieht.

Dagegen ist so ne Lampe am Rad welches die 2000 eh schon überschritten hat geradezu die Offenbarung. Zudem viele nach der Arbeit außerhalb des Sommers eh nur im Dunkeln fahren können (oder aber im Sommer weil es nur in der Nach erträglich ist). Insofern ist der Kundenkreis durchaus vorhanden.
Auch gut macht sich so ein Ding bei den anscheinend immer beliebteren 24h Rennen.


----------



## Osti (21. August 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Zudem viele nach der Arbeit außerhalb des Sommers eh nur im Dunkeln fahren können (oder aber im Sommer weil es nur in der Nach erträglich ist). Insofern ist der Kundenkreis durchaus vorhanden.
> Auch gut macht sich so ein Ding bei den anscheinend immer beliebteren 24h Rennen.



nicht zu vergessen, die Leute die jeden Tag im Winter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren. Mit ner normalen 0815-Funzel wird man von jedem anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer garnicht wahrgenommen. Mit ner ordentlichen, amtlichen Funzel klappt das dann auch  

Ich habe derzeit eine Selbstbaufunzel, die ein Kollege für mich gebaut hat. Hier kommt nun Hope oder auch andere Hersteller ins SPiel. Nicht jeder hat das Knowhow oder den Nerv sich sowas zu bauen. Geschweige denn in einer Qualität und mit Features die jahrelangen harten Alltagseinsatz aushält. 

Von daher finde ich die Hope-Lampen interessant


----------



## Carcass (21. August 2011)

Wenn so ne Lampe dauernd in gebrauch ist lohnt sich qualität auf jedenfall 

Werd jedenfalls auf der Messe die Lampen mal genauer ansehn


----------



## StillPad (22. August 2011)

Also ob diese Lampen noch in der 6W Verbrauchs Einteilung der StVo liegen würden 

Die darf man gar nicht auf der Straße fahre, weil *buhuhuhu* die Autofahrer geblendet werden könnten.
Ob aber die Autofahrer Biker blenden interessiert dort keinen.

Ich bin damals ab 5:00Uhr unterwegst gewesen zur Arbeit, manchmal auch früher da war die Cateye funzel schon eine Offenbarung.
Aber das waren auch andere Zeiten die LED Technik hat sich weiter entwickelt.

Trotzdem finde ich das diese Lampen in kein Preisverhältnis stehen was sie wirklich kosten.
Deshalb finde ich die ganzen Selbstbau Projekte auch gut.


----------



## giles (22. August 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun dann liegt es wohl daran das ich sowas nicht brauche.
> Habe mir vor Jahren ne CatEye LED Lampge gekauft, die schon ein riesen Fortschritt war.
> 
> Und selbst wenn man da überlegt, 40 fürn Plastikgehäuse mit 5 LEDs drin und ein paar weitere Bauteile sind einfach nur dreist.
> ...



Fahr mal Nachts im Wald oder, wie Piktogramm schrieb, 24 h Rennen, da wirst du die Inverstition sofort zu schätzen wissen. Der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen der "teueren" Lampe und deiner Funzel der mit ersterer Variante fährt am Baum vorbei, der zweitere nun ja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (22. August 2011)

Der erste Bulle, der mich mit meiner Hope angehalten hat (noch eine uralt Vison mit Vorbaumontage) wollte nur wissen, wo er die bekommen kann. Verein Grün-Weiss (Hellblau-Dunkelblau?)macht hier keine Probleme. Zumindest bei uns in Bielefeld nicht. Und DIE sind schon manchmal echt komisch.


----------



## giles (10. September 2011)

Hat inzwischen schonmal jemand die R8 oder R4 im wahren Leben testen können? Speziell würde mich die R4 interessieren.


----------



## Carcass (11. September 2011)

Die Lampe wurde auf der Eurobike erst wirklich vorgestellt. Sämtliche online stores haben noch Lieferzeit auf die Lampe.
Wird also leider noch ein wenig dauern denk ich


----------



## giles (11. September 2011)

Schade  Ich benötige eine Neue und wenn die Ankündigungen nicht wirklich masslos übertrieben sind wäre die R4 richtig.


----------



## Carcass (11. September 2011)

Die R4 is sauhell!!! Hab sie auf der Messe angeschaut und mal angeworfen 
Aber was mich stört ist: Dadurch das der Akku kleiner ist als bei der Vision 4 hält sie auf der höchsten stufe nur 1h 15 min. Das heißt nerviges Akkutauschen angesagt.

Bei der R8 ist es auch so. Ich brauch auch ne Lampe aber bin mir unschlüssig.
Wenn Lupine nicht so Teuer wäre würde ich ne Lupine kaufen


----------



## accutrax (11. September 2011)

auf der eurobike hiess es die R4 würde direkt nach der messe an die händler ausgeliefert...
wenn das so stimmt sollte es nicht mehr allzulange dauern..

gruss accu


----------



## giles (12. September 2011)

Ich werd einfach mal bei Bike-components zuschlagen und nen 2. Akku ordern, obwohl max. Licht brauche ich, so vermute ich, eher seltener.

Edit 

20 tage Lieferzeit


----------



## Carcass (12. September 2011)

Auf der Hope Seite gibt's verschiedene Pakete schau mal nach und frag bei Bike components


----------



## accutrax (12. September 2011)

@giles..
das heisst glaube ich 20 tage oder länger....
das kann unter umständen deutlich länger werden...
lieber mal per mail bei BC anfragen

gruss accu


----------



## giles (12. September 2011)

Habe Morgen Bürotag, da werde ich die Zeit nutzen und mal bei b-c anrufen. Danke für den Tip mit der Hope-Homepage.

Stärkeres licht brauch ich auf jeden Fall, heute Abend nen querliegenden Ast komplett übersehen. Zum Glück nur blaue Flecken und etwas weniger Speichenspannung hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (14. September 2011)

Telefonische Nachfrage bei b-c hat eine Lieferzeit von 2-3 Wochen ergeben. 
In 2 Wochen sollen die Lampen bei Hope UK rausgehen. 
Die Varianten mit 2 kleinen Akkus bzw. mit einem größeren sind nur auf Anfrage per Einzelbestellung und Verzicht der 14 Tage Rückgaberecht erhältlich. 

Gibts noch andere deutsche Anbieter, die die R4/R8 gelistet haben? Ich hab bisher nur B-C und gocycle gefunden...


----------



## Piktogramm (14. September 2011)

Händler die Hope führen werden die Lampen früher oder später listen. Kannst ja einfach bei entsprechenden Händlern fragen.

Ansonsten: Der Ausschluss der 14Tage Rückgaberecht ist nicht zulässig. Die Akkus werden ja nicht extra für dich gefertigt, sondern es wird nur die Zusammenstellung geändert und die Akkus wären einmal zurückgegeben wohl ohne größeren Verlust für den Händler weiterhin verkaufbar.
Merkwürdiges Geschäftsgebaren...


----------



## Carcass (14. September 2011)

Ich hab in nem lokalen Bikeladen angefragt und der meinte er könnte das machen.
Sprich geht einfahc in eure lokalen Bikeläden und fragt nach. Der Robin der den vertrieb von Hope leitet ist sehr nett und ich denke des sollte auch bei euch kein Problem sein


----------



## scylla (15. September 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Die R4 is sauhell!!! Hab sie auf der Messe angeschaut und mal angeworfen
> Aber was mich stört ist: Dadurch das der Akku kleiner ist als bei der Vision 4 hält sie auf der höchsten stufe nur 1h 15 min. Das heißt nerviges Akkutauschen angesagt.
> 
> Bei der R8 ist es auch so. Ich brauch auch ne Lampe aber bin mir unschlüssig.
> Wenn Lupine nicht so Teuer wäre würde ich ne Lupine kaufen



Ich finde die schweren, schwachen Akkus ja schon bei der Vision 4 nervig 
Da ist im Winter unter der Woche fast nur bei Dunkelheit unterwegs bin, heißt das auf jeder Feierabend-Runde einmal Akku tauschen. Wenn's ordentlich kalt ist und man dann erst mal die Handschuhe ausziehen muss, im Rucksack rumkramen, und den Akku an den Rahmen fummeln, während die Mitfahrer bibbernd auf einen warten, hat der Spaß schnell mal ein Loch. Lupine macht das besser in Sachen Akkus. 
Ich finde, besonders hier hätte Hope ruhig mal nachlegen können. Wäre mir tausendmal lieber als an der Lichtleistung zu drehen. 2000 Lumen braucht kein Mensch, die Helligkeit von der Vision 4 + Piko am Helm reicht vollkommen.


----------



## StillPad (15. September 2011)

Warum schaut ihr nicht einfach ob man ein besseren Akku basteln kann?

Ich meine sind wir mal ehrlich, hat hier schonmal jemand ein Produkt kaufen können was "perfekt" war?
Ohne das man was daran tun muss?

Selbst bei Hope musste ich schon mit der Feile den Grad ab machen bei den Bremsen, wo das eigendlich bei den stolzen Preisen nicht sein sollte 
Von anderen Sachen rede ich erst gar nicht.


----------



## giles (16. September 2011)

Also ich hab sie jetzt man einfach bestellt und b-c gebeten die Lieferung möglichst beschleunigt auszuführen, da ich mich mit meinen derzeitigen 120 lumen wohl auf kurz oder lang umbringe


----------



## scylla (16. September 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Warum schaut ihr nicht einfach ob man ein besseren Akku basteln kann?



weil ich zwischendurch noch Geld verdienen muss, Fahrrad fahren will, manchmal Hunger habe, und irgendwie auch meine 8 Stunden Schlaf brauche 
Irgendwo muss man halt Abstriche machen. Ich hab schon genug zu tun, neben der Hobby-Ausübung (Biken) meine Fahrräder im Allgemeinen in Schuss zu halten. Dann ist der Tag auch irgendwie immer rum, ohne dass ich an Lampen oder sonstigem rumgebastelt habe.
Außerdem: wenn ich viel Geld für eine dabbische Lampe hinlege, erwarte ich einfach, dass sie gut ist, ohne groß Basteln zu müssen, und meckere entsprechend, wenn mir was nicht gefällt. Sonst geh ich halt einfach zur Konkurrenz, die ja durchaus vorhanden ist. Lupine bietet ja mittlerweile auch eine "Weitwinkel" Optik an, und die Akkus taugen besser


----------



## StillPad (16. September 2011)

Nun mir gehts doch nicht anders, die Tage verfliegen ohne das ich Biken war, weil die Zeit fehlt.

Genau aus so ein Grund kotzt es mich noch mehr an zahlender Beta Tester zu sein.

Das Problem ist ja das die Konkurenz meist nicht besser ist.
Man bedenke nur die Sache mit den Federgabeln die letzten Jahre.

Da bin ich ja schon froh das Hope relativ wenig Probleme hat.

Ich kann auch verstehen das ein paar Leute hier unbedingt so eine Lampe brauchen, ich würde aber angesichts des Preises lieber auch die IBC Selbstbau Lampen setzen.

Aber hey mir reicht auch meine Cateye Funzel
Obwohls bestimmt geil wäre mal an der Straße lang zu fahren mit ein Flutscheinwerfer


----------



## StillPad (20. September 2011)

Ich weiß es ja nicht ob es wen interessiert, aber ich habe gerade bei Hope entdeckt das es auch ein neues Rücklicht gibt







Schick wie immer, aber entweder übersetze ich das was falsch oder das Ding brennt im besten Fall 20min.

Weiter Infos
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG239


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (20. September 2011)

> Burn Time: 11 - 104 hours



 steht zumindest in den Spezis.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ja nicht ob es wen interessiert, aber ich habe gerade bei Hope entdeckt das es auch ein neues Rücklicht gibt



wer's braucht...
>100, >200g Hope-Rücklicht vs. <10, 50g 08/15-Rücklicht, das genau dieselbe Funktion erfüllt


----------



## Piktogramm (20. September 2011)

Ein Sub 10â¬ RÃ¼cklicht ist lange nicht so hell wie das Hope Ding. War zur Messe brachial hell auf hÃ¶chster Stufe und ich fÃ¤nde es auch nicht verantwortlich sowas auf Ã¶ffentlichen Wegen zu fahren.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2011)

Ein Rücklicht ist ja nur dafür da, gesehen zu werden, nicht, um selbst was zu sehen, oder andere zu blenden. 
Das Gesehen werden funktioniert jedenfalls mit einem Normalo-Licht aus dem nächsten Radladen vollkommen ausreichend. Z.B. das Smart Superflash ist im Blinkmodus eh schon so hell, dass es unangenehm ist, wenn jemand damit vorneweg fährt. Ob es wirklich so produktiv ist, was noch Helleres zu nehmen?


----------



## StillPad (21. September 2011)

giles schrieb:


> steht zumindest in den Spezis.



Dann bezieht sich die Zeit sich wohl darauf wenn man das ans Frontlicht klemmt.


----------



## knzn1 (28. September 2011)

Also ich bin auch schon ein, zwei Wochen auf der Suche nach ner ordentlichen Lampe am Helm bzw Lenker, nachdem ich um halb 8 plötzlich im Dunkelm im Wald stand ;D

Ich bin gestern erst auf die neuen Hope Lampen gestoßen. Die R8 zu hell und zu groß aber die R4 sieht sehr interessant aus! Besseres Design als die Vision 4! Haptik eben  Und auch beim Preis bin ich nicht abgeneigt...gefällt mir alles sehr!
Nur die 20Tage Lieferzeit find ich nicht so dolle...

Und: Ein so helles Rücklicht find ich auch sinnlos. Ein einfaches reicht in dem Fall völlig aus. Da muss ich nur gesehen werden. und da reicht das Smart Superflash wirklich aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (29. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein Rücklicht ist ja nur dafür da, gesehen zu werden, nicht, um selbst was zu sehen, oder andere zu blenden.
> Das Gesehen werden funktioniert jedenfalls mit einem Normalo-Licht aus dem nächsten Radladen vollkommen ausreichend. Z.B. das Smart Superflash ist im Blinkmodus eh schon so hell, dass es unangenehm ist, wenn jemand damit vorneweg fährt. Ob es wirklich so produktiv ist, was noch Helleres zu nehmen?



Weil ich es gerade noch sehe, der Frontlicht beim Fahrrad ist auch nur dafür da um gesehn zu werden!
Ob du was sehen kannst ist dem Gesetz sch... egal.

Wichtig ist das die Lampe nicht mehr als 6W haben darf und ja nicht die Autos blendet.
Wo man auch schon beim nächsten Problem wäre das Rücklicht.
Ab wann geht man da unter im Getümmel?
Und blinkende Licht sind absolut verboten nachdem Gesetz.

Das Gesetz hat dort viele Fehler, wie man an den Stecklicht Absatz auch feststellen kann. Ein Rennrad ist das was man bei der Tour de France sieht und nicht ein Rennfähiges DH-Bikes.


Ich bin auf jedenfall schon gespannt was die Besitzer der Lampen sagen werden.


----------



## Carcass (29. September 2011)

Hmm scheiss Aufs Gesetzt ich fahr auf illegalen Singletrails


----------



## Piktogramm (29. September 2011)

Die Regeln zur Beleuchtung kennen wir und ignorieren sie in weiten Bereichen fast Alle. Mehr oder weniger akzeptieren das aber auch die Polizisten.

Was aber einfach mal total doof ist, ist den §1 der StVO zu missachten wo es nur um gegenseitige Rücksichtname geht. An der Stelle muss man aber eindeutig sagen, dass das Rücklicht von Hope die Grenzen dieses Paragraphs eindeutig sprengt. Auf niedrigster Stufe ist das Ding schon abartig hell und fiel zur Messe schon in einem gut beleuchtetem Messestand auf (blendet also in der Nacht tierisch)! Auf höchster Stufe taugt das Ding dann mehr als Beleuchtung und nicht als Positionslicht als das es dienen sollte.

Ebenso bei der Frontbeleuchtung, ne 10W LED Funzel bei der man offen in die LED schauen kann und die einfach nur stumpf im Kegel abstrahlt ist auf voller Leistung im Straßenverkehr einfach nur dämlich. Wenn Autofahrer mit Fernlicht fahren und NIE abblenden machen sie sich ähnlich unbeliebt.

Und nein wir als Fahrradfahrer müssen nicht geschlossen beweisen, dass wir noch viel bescheuerter sind als die Fraktion der Autofahrer indem wir uns noch bekloppter verhalten...

Auch ist das Gesetz keineswegs fehlerhaft, es ist schlicht nicht an die technische Entwicklung angepasst worden. Das Konzept welches dahinter steckt ist jedoch völlig ausreichend. Zudem wird bei Frontlampen keineswegs verboten, dass sie genügend Licht machen, damit man selber etwas sehen kann. Mit den 5,5W (0,5W entfallen auf das Rücklicht) die für die Frontbeleuchtung bleiben kann mit LED Technik schon viel gemacht werden und das ganze auch blendfrei für andere Teilnehmer des Straßenverkehrs. 5,5W entsprechen ja etwa 2x Busch & Müller Ixon IQ Speeds. Damit hat man selbst auf nasser Straße genügend Licht um sicher 50km/h fahren zu können. Übersehen wird man damit sogut wie nie.
Klar damit kann man nicht mit 70km/h den Trail runterbügeln, aber die Offroadbeleuchtung bzw. stinknormales Fernlicht darf auch der Autofahrer nicht im Dauerbetrieb laufen lassen. Einfach weil für alle in etwa die gleichen Maßstäbe gesetzt werden. Nur damit sich paar Gören keine Zacke aus der Krone brechen muss der Gesetzgeber an der Stelle nicht eingreifen...

PS: Auf alle "auf Gesetz"-Scheiß.er, bitte bitte heult nicht rum wenn euch Einer in den Vorgarten scheißt...

PPS: Die Zensurfunktion vom Forum nervt und ist kinderleicht zu umgehen... wie sinnlos


----------



## giles (29. September 2011)

@ Piktogramm


----------



## Carcass (29. September 2011)

@ Piktogramm ich bin eben ein PROLL du hast schon recht. Nur mal ehrlich mit so ner Minifunzel seh ich nichtmal den Gehweg nachts. 
Aber gut das man mich durch meine Lampe finden kann wenn ich im graben liege


----------



## Piktogramm (29. September 2011)

Dann kauf dir etwas anderes als eine Minifunzel. Philips hat einen Strahler mit 2LEDs, voll StVZO konform und hell genug um besagte 50km/h auf der Straße zu schaffen. Selbst im stock dusterem Wald kommt man mit dem Ding noch zurecht...

Ebenso wird man bei bumm ( Busch & Müller) fündig

Supernova

etc. pp.

Wer damit auf der Straße nicht sicher navigieren kann sollte mal zum Augenarzt -.-


----------



## Carcass (29. September 2011)

Reg dich ent so auf  du gehst ja voller elan an die sache ran 
Also ich Fahr jeden morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit d.h. 4.30 Uhr hab meine lampe auf niedrigster Stufe und des sollte passen denke ich. Handel sich um eine Sigma Evo
allerdings kauf ich mir noch die R4 als zusatz für Nightrides


----------



## fofiman (14. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es aus???
Bei GoCycle ist die R4 lieferbar.
Hat jemand schon eine und kann mal ein paar Erfahrungen mit uns teilen?


----------



## knzn1 (15. Oktober 2011)

mich würde es auch brennend interessieren...


----------



## Carcass (16. Oktober 2011)

Also ich Kauf mir die Lampe am Montag werde dann sobald ich sie hab Infos Posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knzn1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wo kaufst du dir diese? 
Bei örtlichen Händlern oder ähnlichem ist sie nicht verfügbar bzw wissen selbst die Mitarbeiter nix von der Lampe.


----------



## Piktogramm (16. Oktober 2011)

Händler hat für mich geschaut, selbst beim Import ist das Ding noch nicht gelistet...


----------



## Carcass (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ein mitbiker von mir hat die Lampe bei bike-components bestellt vor ca 3 Wochen.
Die haben allerdings gesagt das es 3-4 Wochen dauert. bei gocycle ist sie auf Lager laut der homepage


----------



## bummel42 (19. Oktober 2011)

ich habe meine.  
Verarbeitung ist Super.

Alles dabei was man brauch. Lenker-, Helm- und Stirnlampenhalter.

Freu  mich auf die erste Ausfahrt!


----------



## knzn1 (20. Oktober 2011)

mach doch mal ein paar schöne ausleuchtungs fotos... 

edit: gibt es jetz schon ausleuchtungsbilder oder sowas in der art?^^
der monat is fast zuende, heist geld ist bald drauf...un dann wird die lampe bald bestellt


----------



## bummel42 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe leider keine Digi-Cam...
Habe ein Ausleuchtungsbild bei bikeradar gefunden:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...1&mlc=gear/accessories/lights/front/article#1

Dies Bild entspricht meinen Enrfahrungen. Gute Nahausleuchtung, die aber nicht allzu weit geht. Habe aber die Weitausleuchtung auch nicht gebraucht.
Durch die relativ breite Steuung leuchtete die Lampe auch ein wenig "um die Ecke". Mit persönlich reicht daher die Lenkerbefestigung.

Ich finde auch die Lichtfarbe angenehm. Es ist nicht so kalt.

Mein Kimpel fährt 'ne Betty, die hat mehr Power, den ich persönlich aber nicht vermisse.
Zwischen der High- und der Max-Stufe sehe ich fast keinen Unterschied mehr.

Ich habe nur den kleinen Akku. Hinweg zum Trail im Medim-Modus. Trails und Rückwege im High bis Max. Nach 2h begann dann die Lampe runter zu regeln...

Grüße
bummel42


----------



## Carcass (25. Oktober 2011)

Meine R4 ist heut auch gekommen werde sobald ich sie benutzt hab mal was dazu schreiben


----------



## schneidex (26. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob der akku der alten vision 4 led mit der neuen r4 kompatibel ist??


----------



## Runterfahrer (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja ist er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veganpunk (4. November 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> ---- Zudem wird bei Frontlampen keineswegs verboten, dass sie genügend Licht machen, damit man selber etwas sehen kann. Mit den 5,5W (0,5W entfallen auf das Rücklicht) die für die Frontbeleuchtung bleiben kann mit LED Technik schon viel gemacht werden und das ganze auch blendfrei für andere Teilnehmer des Straßenverkehrs. 5,5W entsprechen ja etwa 2x Busch & Müller Ixon IQ Speeds. Damit hat man selbst auf nasser Straße genügend Licht um sicher 50km/h fahren zu können. Übersehen wird man damit sogut wie nie.
> PS: Auf alle "auf Gesetz"-Scheiß.er, bitte bitte heult nicht rum wenn euch Einer in den Vorgarten scheißt...
> PPS: Die Zensurfunktion vom Forum nervt und ist kinderleicht zu umgehen... wie sinnlos



Nö, zwei Ixon Speed reichen nicht! 

Die Speed hat ja nur ca. 44 Lux (bzw. ca. 100Lumen) und ist drei Jahre alt 

50 km/h und dann auf nasser Fahrbahn?  Da hätte ich Angst!

>140 Lux wäre super (siehe Philips Bike Light, ca. 90 Lux, ca. 1,5 x so breites Leuchtbild wie Ixon Speed).

Und ein symetrisches Zuschaltlicht für gefährliche Stellen.

Und 6W für Vorne und ein Akkulicht für Hinten. Ersatzakkus für Rücklicht sollte man natürlich dabei haben. 

Wenn die Frontfunzel auch noch mehrere Leuchtstufen (siehe Trelock LS 950, 6h-48h)  und eine lange Laufzeit hat, wäre das mal wunderbar.


----------



## veganpunk (4. November 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir etwas anderes als eine Minifunzel. Philips hat einen Strahler mit 2LEDs, voll StVZO konform und hell genug um besagte 50km/h auf der Straße zu schaffen. Selbst im stock dusterem Wald kommt man mit dem Ding noch zurecht...
> Ebenso wird man bei bumm ( Busch & Müller) fündig
> Supernova
> etc. pp.
> Wer damit auf der Straße nicht sicher navigieren kann sollte mal zum Augenarzt -.-



Nö, die Bike Light von Phillips hat kein Batteriefach, das schnell zum Austausch der Akkus, geöffnet  werden kann. Oder etwa doch?
Die Laufzeit der Akkus soll bei ca. 70min./90min bei ca. 80lux liegen. Die neue Version soll bei 60 min. auf Dimmstufe schalten.

Reicht grade für die Fahrt zur Arbeit. Und der Rückweg?

Und ja, Du hast Recht, natürlich sind nur die StVZO-Lampen, die richtige Wahl für "Fahrradweg"fahrer. Im Wald versagt man mit den StVZO-Lampen aber jämmerlich!

Bei Busch Müller wird man nicht fündig. Lampen sind drei Jahre alt.

Supernova Airstream ist doppelt so teuer, wie die Trelock LS 950 und läuft, da nur ein Akku, ca. 3h.

Also mir reicht die Trelock LS 950 (bei ca. 30km/h) schon. Mehr wäre schön. Bei 50km/h und Nässe zu dunkel!

Und bei Dimmstufe 20lux/40lux fahre ich lieber sehr langsam. Nix mit 50km/h!

PS: Ich würde für den Wald die Hope R4 kaufen


----------



## giles (4. November 2011)

veganpunk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: Ich würde für den Wald die Hope R4 kaufen



kann ich bestätigen, obwohl die alte Vision 4 auch ausreichend ist. Habe die Woche den vergleichstest gemacht und beide für fast gleichwertig befunden. Allerdings geb ich die R4 nicht mehr her  im Wald auch auf schnellen Passagen sehr gutes Fernlicht und ausreichende Ausleuchtung auch zur Seite.

Angenehmer Nebeneffekt als Helmlampe stoppt sie in stärkster Stufe Rehe


----------



## Carcass (4. November 2011)

Die R4 und das ist ein grosser Pluspunkt ist schön leicht faellt am Helm kaum auf


----------



## MUTTERMUND (7. November 2011)

mahlzeit,
wenns wem hilft,ich hab mir die Hope vision 4led zugelegt und hab den direkten Vergleich mit der Lupine nicht scheuen müssen.
Die Lupine war etwas heller aber die Ausleuchtung der Hope war breiter.
Hab mir als Zusatz für den Helm die Hope 2led gekauft und muss jetzt aufpassen,dass die Flugzeuge nicht in meiner Nähe landen .
Preistechnisch waren beide nach intensiver Suche im net fast so günstig wie eine Lupine.


----------



## sluette (15. November 2011)

du redest hier aber von der alten vision4, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUTTERMUND (16. November 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> du redest hier aber von der alten vision4, oder?




jo,hab mir die als Anfänger zugelegt um nicht im dunkeln zu stehn


----------



## vollgas! (29. November 2011)

ich habe bei meiner hope vision r4 das problem, dass sie nach einiger zeit betrieb auf höchster stufe automatisch in die niedrigste stufe (in der helleren 3er-sequenz) runterregelt. danach lässt sich die lampe auch nur noch in die zweithellste stufe hoch regeln, von der hellsten dimmt sie automatisch nach 1-2 sekunden wieder in die niedrigste runter.
das liegt weder an überhitzung (die lampe wird bei den aktuellen, kühlen außentemperaturen und im fahrtwind nur lauwarm) noch an akkufüllstand (großer akku, die lampe hat bereits nach <1h fahrtzeit runtergeregelt, außerdem brennt sie dann auf der zweithellsten stufe noch ewigkeiten weiter).
bin daher etwas ratlos. ist das problem hier bekannt, woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## giles (30. November 2011)

Nach einer Stunde vollwr Leistung geht meine auch in den E-Sparmodus. Steht so auch in der Anleitung.


----------



## Catsoft (30. November 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde vollwr Leistung geht meine auch in den E-Sparmodus. Steht so auch in der Anleitung.



Welcher Akku?


----------



## giles (30. November 2011)

Der grosse.


----------



## vollgas! (30. November 2011)

Bei mir ist es auch der grosse akku, mit dem sollte die lampe eigentlich 2:30 h auf hellster stufe Brennen, 1:15h mit dem kleinen akku.
Ich denke aber eigentlich nicht, dass der akku leer ist, da die lampe nicht in den sparmodus geht (-> blinken), sondern auf stufe 1 der "race" sequenz. Ausserdem laeuft sie danach noch Lange zeit auf der zweithellsten stufe.


----------



## IceQ2001 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ihr habt es hier ja schon geschrieben und ich habe es auch beim Online Anbieter Hibike.de gesehen das es die Hope R4 mit zwei verschiedenen Akkus gibt. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie lange die Brenndauer auf der höchsten Stufe mit dem stärkeren Akku ist? Oder konkret wie viel mehr Zeit habe ich gegenüber dem schwächeren Akku?

Immerhin kostet das Paket mit dem stärkeren Akku 40 Euro mehr und wenn dabei nur 10 Minuten mehr Leuchtdauer raus springen halte ich das für etwas bedenklich, zumindest was das Preis Leistung Verhältnis angeht.


----------



## accutrax (2. Dezember 2011)

die normale hat einen akku mit 2600mAh
die endurance 2 akkus mit 2600mAh = 5200mAh
die epic einen akku mit 5200mAh

also doppelte leuchtdauer...

gruss accu


----------



## Höfbert (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin kurz davor, mir die R4 bei CRC zu holen und bräuchte noch mal einen Rat. 

Kurz zur Verwendung der Lampe:
- Cube Fritzz 
- Singletrailtouren (ich schätze mal S2, einige Stellen S3), hauptsächlich in der Umgebung von Nürnberg 
- Dauer: 1,5 - 3 h ab ca. 16 Uhr 
- gelegentlich: Isartrails ca. 2,5 h
- selten: Alpenvorland: z.B. Tegernsee, Lenggries

Ich wollte nun wissen, welche Version der R4 ihr mir empfehlen würdet: Std., Endurance oder Epic. Ich denke zum Bergauffahren muss ich nicht bei voller Stufe fahren. Bergab mag ich es schon richtig hell.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## accutrax (7. Dezember 2011)

aus meiner sicht macht die endurance mit zwei einzelnen akkus sinn..
auf kürzeren touren nur einen mitnehmen und gewicht sparen, auf längeren den zweiten in den rucksack..

würde allerdings bei CRC nochmal nachfragen ob beim charger auch ein D-adapter dabei ist,
die R8 ! kommt von crc mit "uk 3-prone-plug" am charger, das passt nur mit adapter bei uns hier,
hatte bei CRC mal angefragt ende august, da wussten sie noch nicht welche charger version sie anbieten werden..
vielleicht hat ja hier schon jemand seine r4 bei CRC gekauft ..
ansonsten eben hibike etc..die preisunterschiede sind ja nicht so gross bei der r4..

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin!

Der (Reise)Adapter kostet in der Bucht aber auch nur kleines Geld. hab ich mit eienr Exposure so gemacht.

Robert


----------



## accutrax (7. Dezember 2011)

geht auf jeden fall,keine frage...
da die R4 endurance bei hibike aber gerade genausoviel kostet wie  bei CRC, d.h. sogar 1.- â¬ weniger....ist es eine Ã¼berlegung wert, 
dafÃ¼r gibts bei CRC einen zeitlich begrenzten gutschein die nÃ¤chste bestellung wenn man weitere anschaffungen plant..

gruss accu


----------



## Höfbert (7. Dezember 2011)

ok, dann wirds wohl die endurance. Ich order bei CRC, da ich noch ein wenig anderes Geraffel brauch und mir der 50,- Gutschein da sehr entgegen kommt.
Besten Dank!


----------



## lahura (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

falls einer ne Hope R4 Endurace braucht, PN an mich, hab eine übrig

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Pure_Power (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe die Endurace (Lenker/Akku Rahmen), und die Epic (Helm/Akku Trikot/Camelbak/Hipbag) gekauft. Bin, in diesem Jahr, vorher die "alte" Hope Vision4 (mit großem Akku) am Lenker/Rahmen und die "alte" Sigma Power Black LED am Helm gefahren. Jetzt nach 2 Ausfahrten bereue ich, dass ich die Endurace gekauft habe, ich hätte besser 2 Epic gekauft. Akku wechseln während der Tour macht keinen Spaß!, im nach hinein "schei$$" auf das Mehrgewicht am Rahmen. Mit der alten Lampenkombination, war der Trail gut ausgeleuchtet, grade die sehr spotige Sigma Kopflampe, war ein echt gutes additives Kurvenlicht. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt war ich ein wenig enttäuscht, hatte mir (noch) mehr versprochen. Der ausleuchte Bereich der Vision4 ist schon echt top, das Licht kommt mir etwas "wärmer" vor. Mit der R4 am Lenker ist es ähnlich, das Licht ist nur einfach deutlich weisser. Soviel Licht am Kopf ist mir bisher ungewohnt, wo ich vorher ganz gezielt rein "spoten" konnte ich jetzt einfach alles hell 
Die Angabe von 105 Meter "Reichweite", kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen. Alles in allem bin ich aber sehr glücklich, der Nightride macht mehr Spaß den je!

(FL)Ei(S)chhörnchen grillen!


----------



## Pum4d4ce (13. Dezember 2011)

Hat schon irgendjemand konkrete Informationen, wann die Lampen denn rausgeschickt werden??

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen ne R8 bestellt und da wurde mir gesagt, dass ich sie spätestens anfang Dezember haben werden.

Und jetzt bekomm ich keine Antwort mehr von denen ... wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die Lampe , jetzt mal übertrieben gesagt, erst kommt wenns morgends und abends wieder hell ist hätt ich mir ne andere Marke ausgesucht ....


----------



## Pum4d4ce (14. Dezember 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendjemand konkrete Informationen, wann die Lampen denn rausgeschickt werden??
> 
> Ich habe vor einigen Wochen ne R8 bestellt und da wurde mir gesagt, dass ich sie spätestens anfang Dezember haben werden.
> 
> Und jetzt bekomm ich keine Antwort mehr von denen ... wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die Lampe , jetzt mal übertrieben gesagt, erst kommt wenns morgends und abends wieder hell ist hätt ich mir ne andere Marke ausgesucht ....


Lampe kommt anfang  Januar, so Hope.
Blitzschnelle Antwort von denen


----------



## StillPad (15. Dezember 2011)

Man gut das es da auch noch dunkel ist was?


----------



## giles (15. Dezember 2011)

Also in der Antarktis ist es doch arg hell um die Zeit. 

Oder bezogst du dich auf BlitzHEll von Hope`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahura (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

mal ne Frage an die R4 Besitzer, war bei Euch dieses Stirnband im Lieferumfang mit dabei?
Bei mir fehlte dieses, da ich sowas aber nicht benötige und auch nicht benutze ist mir das garnicht aufgefallen.

Grüße, Mario


----------



## StillPad (17. Dezember 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Also in der Antarktis ist es doch arg hell um die Zeit.
> 
> Oder bezogst du dich auf BlitzHEll von Hope`?



Nein, es bezog sich auf das.



> wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die Lampe , jetzt mal übertrieben gesagt, erst kommt wenns morgends und abends wieder hell ist hätt ich mir ne andere Marke ausgesucht ....


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die R4 Besitzer, war bei Euch dieses Stirnband im Lieferumfang mit dabei?
> Bei mir fehlte dieses, da ich sowas aber nicht benötige und auch nicht benutze ist mir das garnicht aufgefallen.
> ...



Bei meiner war eins dabei...


----------



## giles (19. Dezember 2011)

Hatte es auch dabei.


----------



## vollgas! (19. Dezember 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde vollwr Leistung geht meine auch in den E-Sparmodus. Steht so auch in der Anleitung.



hab mal bei hope nachgefragt, anscheinend hat die lampe ein "safety program" das dafür sorgt, dass sich die lampe bei 50% akkufüllstand nicht mehr in die hellste stufe schalten lässt. anscheinend soll die lampe aber, wenn sie durchehend auf höchster stufe läuft, die ganzen 2.5h (bzw. 1:15h mit kleinem akku) so brennen? das konnte ich allerdings bisher noch nicht testen...
beobachtet ihr bei euch dasselbe


----------



## mstreeder (10. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand schon mal die 2013 R4 mit der alten V4 vergleichen können. Angeblich gab es bei der aktuellen R4 (2013) eine Überarbeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uthred (15. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich zitiere mal eben ...

_"The R4 lamp has undergone some refinements for the 2012/2013 season with extended battery life being the main feature. The lower power levels in the Trail sequence have been modified to offer huge benefits in burn time.

The standard system now includes the 5200mAh (Epic/4 cell) rechargeable Li-Ion battery pack as standard so burn time in max mode is now 2.5 hours. The endurance option is still available but now includes two 5200mAh (Epic/4 cell) batteries. The new lightweight option includes the smaller 2600mAh (2 cell) Li-Ion battery which offers half the burn times of the 5200mAh (Epic) battery for shorter duration activities, although it is worth noting that the 2600mAh battery will now provide over 25 hours of light in the new low mode. Also new for 2012/13 is the lightweight endurance which includes 2 x 2600mAh (2 cell) Li-Ion battery packs, and the All Sport option which includes 1 x 5200mAh battery and 1 x 2600mAh battery."_

Wer noch auf der Suche ist, und sich bisher noch nicht entschieden hat, sollte meiner Meinung nach zugreifen. 2011 wurde die Hope R4 von der Zeitschrift Bike getestet und mit "Biketipp" ausgezeichnet. Und nun mit der längeren Akkulaufzeit ist die R4 noch empfehlenswerter, als sie so schon ist.


Gruß


----------



## ma.schino (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Weiss zufällig jemand ob und wo man die lampe auch einzeln bekommt?

Ohne akku, halterungen etc?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (1. Februar 2016)

Is zwar schon etwas älter, aber möchte auch noch meinen Senf hier dazugeben...
Bin nun sit gut einem Monat im Besitz einer Hope R4 Lichtanlage.
Das Teil is der Absolute Wahnsinn.
Der Lampenkopf ist liebevoll aus dem Vollen gefräst, genauso, wie der Akku. Wirkt alles echt wertig...
Mit im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine Stirnbandhalterung, eine Lenkerhalterung (ebenfalls komplett aus Alu gefräst), ein Ladegerät (fühlt sich leider etwas weniger fertig an, is aber ok), die Helmhalterung mit Klettverschluss (sehr einfache Montage), der Akku (wie oben erwähnt, mit Hope-grünem Schutzgummi) und ein Verlängerungskabel für den Akku.
Der einzige Schwachpunkt ist, dass der kleine Adapter, der an der Heimhalterung verbaut ist auch zusätzlich für die Stirnlampe verwendet wird und man drum immer erst ein wenig schrauben muss, bevor man wechseln kann.
Ach ja, Sticker san natürlich auch dabei


----------



## Catsoft (13. Oktober 2022)

Moin!

jemand eine Ahnung wo ich in der EU eine R4+ mit 4 Zellenakku her bekomme?

Lg. Robert


----------



## Route66 (14. Oktober 2022)

schwierig zur Zeit.... die ganzen Shops haben das in der Regel lagernd, liefern so Zeug nicht mehr an Versandadressen in D


----------



## Route66 (14. Oktober 2022)

aouups,  sehe gerade, dass Hope Lampen nirgends mehr gelistet sind  

Als ich mir meine R4 geholt hatte war das grad noch so möglich. Eine Weile später konnte man sie z. B. bei R2 nur noch in den Warenkorb legen, wenn man als Land was anderes als D eingegeben hatte. 
Sobald man dann aber die Deutsche Versandadresse angab, bekam man eine Meldung, dass der Artikel nicht nach D geliefert werden kann / darf  
IMHO handelt es sich dabei um eine gesetzliche Regelung und die Händler befürchten massive Geldstrafen wenn sie sich nicht daran halten.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Oktober 2022)

Wobei es wohl einfach wäre: Lupine verkauft auch die Lampen weiter als Helmlampen. Halt einfach ohne Lenkerhalter. Wer sie an den Lenker haben will, muss einfach ein wenig improvisieren und sich einen Halter kaufen.
Ich finde es extrem schade 

Robert


----------



## bummel42 (15. Oktober 2022)

Hope hat Schwierigkeiten Akkus in die EU zu bringen.
Ich hatte eine R4 bestellt und mir den Akku in Barnoldswick abgeholt.
Wenn man Freunde in der UK hat, bestellen und dorthin liefern.
Ansonsten Kabel bestellen und Akku selbst bauen (hab ich schon gemacht).


----------

